# Army Tanks



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone been diving on the tanks? Had a few guys tell me they caught some nice snapper and someone before mentioned catching shovelnose on them. I was thinking about trying some of them out just wanted to know from someone who's been diving on them if it would be worth giving it a shot...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't been to the tanks in a year or so. They're usually pretty good. Great spots for mangrove snapper.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

we have dove several tanks in the past few weeks, when the current and vis let us. we bounced at least 15 of them i have never observed any lobster. some nice fish but no shovel nose.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have gotten many shovelnose off of them. you have to look real good for them though. there are usually some good fish on them and the mangro haul but as soon as they see you so just be ready to shoot. i won the open in mangrove last year diving a tank and shot it as it was swimming into the hatch and i hit the fish in the tail. they are skittish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are alot of shovelnose on the tanks.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i would like to dive the tanks or anywhere if anyone needs another diver


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you ever have any trouble finding them? I tried diving the boxcars before and spent the whole dive trying to locate them. I know a tank is much heavier but approximately the same size, just curious if any hurricanes have relocated them as well. (I'm assuming the boxcars were moved because I dropped right on top of them and found nothing but natural bottom.) You ever dive the spots where there's a couple of tanks in the same area?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *roberbr22 (7/22/2009)*Do you ever have any trouble finding them? I tried diving the boxcars before and spent the whole dive trying to locate them. I know a tank is much heavier but approximately the same size, just curious if any hurricanes have relocated them as well. (I'm assuming the boxcars were moved because I dropped right on top of them and found nothing but natural bottom.) You ever dive the spots where there's a couple of tanks in the same area?


the hurricanes have moved some and they have also covered up some. try diving the newer ones. i know they have the dates of them somewhere. there are some places that do have them dropped right beside each other. good luck


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *roberbr22 (7/22/2009)*Do you ever have any trouble finding them? I tried diving the boxcars before and spent the whole dive trying to locate them. I know a tank is much heavier but approximately the same size, just curious if any hurricanes have relocated them as well. (I'm assuming the boxcars were moved because I dropped right on top of them and found nothing but natural bottom.) You ever dive the spots where there's a couple of tanks in the same area?


I can understand having trouble locating them on the bootom finder initially since many wrecks have been moved by the hurricanes. However, you should not be having any problems finding the wrecks (during the dive) once you have located them on your bottom finder. Either drop the anchor on the wreck, with enough scope to ensure it does not drag, or if you you just want to bounce dive the spot, drop a marker buoy and then follow it down.


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your right, the problem was at the time my bottom finder wasn't working correctly (transducer problems) so I just had to drop on the coordinates and hope I got lucky...and obviously that didn't work out like I hoped.:banghead


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *roberbr22 (7/23/2009)*Your right, the problem was at the time my bottom finder wasn't working correctly (transducer problems) so I just had to drop on the coordinates and hope I got lucky...and obviously that didn't work out like I hoped.:banghead


Sorry, I was under the impressioon that you could not find the tank while diving.We had similar troubles finding a few spots last Sunday. We were using pre-Ivan numbers. We searched the area and saw no indications on the bottom finder. Since we knew the finder was working properly,we moved on to other spots.


----------

